# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  constant pijn in linkeronderarm

## goffauj

Al 2 maanden constant pijn in linkeronderarm en kan bijna niets optillen. 
Werk hele dag achter computer. Huisarts heeft geen verklaring.
Geen kracht in linkerarm. Zenuw bekneld?
Wie heeft idee wat ik kan doen?

Bedankt!

Groet, Jacinta.

----------


## gossie

Gewoon rustig doen. Ben je rechtshandig?

----------


## goffauj

Goedemorgen,

Bedankt voor uw reactie.
Inderdaad ben ik rechtshandig.
Ik hoop dat je nog een aanvullende reactie kunt plaatsen.
Rustig aan doen scheelt wel, maar het ongemak is er gewoon altijd.

Groet, Jacinta.

----------

